# They Look Good in Mud!



## Hotrod

Who says women in mud aint sexy


----------



## Hotrod

...


----------



## devil1824

Thank you sir.


----------



## coup de grace

I like nasty women, thank you.


----------



## tex prowler

God made dirt, and dirt won't hurt!


----------



## finkikin

Yes, thank you very much sir!


----------



## chumy

more please


----------



## Hotrod

Ok Chumy


----------



## Luco

is that from tough country weekend i live right by there and gave never been!!! I will be going this year!


----------



## snapperlicious

That first one is the best! Thanks


----------



## waterspout

I have some from the concert and after party,, not going to do it though! lmao


----------



## Hotrod

One more


----------



## chumy

that is a nice bumper


----------



## Knotty Fly

That was awesome, you should post these on a weekly basis!!!! (Daily, and I would never get any work done)


----------



## Gasspergoo

Very nice!!


----------



## Auer Power

SOLD!


----------



## Hotrod

Friday Mud Pics


----------



## Hotrod

Mud parks get pretty exciting lol


----------



## Hotrod

Local girls at Mudland today


----------



## Lyssy

These pics remind me of back in the day when we would all go to crystal beach until the thugs and rift raft started coming down.


----------



## iboots78

good morning


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Saturday night at Mud Land was great. 

Note to self don't take that road heading out of the back of the parking lot to get to the pond. Took us an hour to get to the pond and 5 mins to get back. Winched out about 5 times. That dip before the before ditch is all gnarly up. 

band was great!


----------



## Hotrod

...


----------



## Hotrod

mud


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Thanks for posting, I guess I'm missing out! Keep on Muddin! Too bad you maxed out on greenies a long time ago!


----------



## BluewaterAg26

Are all these pictures from the Alvin mud park? I guess I need to buy a RZR! Looks fun!


----------



## Capt'n Kirk

*Thanks*

Very nice, Thanks.


----------



## Chase4556

I remember the good old days of calling up girls that look like that to go out and ride... around here in Georgia just doesn't compare when it comes to things like that. 

I need to get back to Texas, and get myself a new brute force.


----------



## FishBurd27

mother of god, i just saw this thread for the first time.. I'm sitting here think after lookeing at all of them, what thread am I on again.. thanks!


----------



## FISHROADIE

Thats just pure filth.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing

All of a sudden I am feeling dirty. I better go take a cold shower


----------



## fouL-n-fin

i wish i was one of those bud light cans!


----------



## flat185

Suddenly I'm in the market for a new 4 wheeler and a lift kit!!!


----------



## Hotrod

Some girls from Tough Country Outdoor Conference coming up this weekend in Lane City


----------



## BATWING

Good man HotRod! Says I gotta spread some... Someone hit him with green plz.


----------



## Bluewaterbound

Makes me want to sell my Harley and buy a mud buggy :biggrin:

Says I gotta spread green around as well.

Great post Joey !!!!


----------



## Hotrod

Women from Tough Country 2013


----------



## coup de grace

Dirty girls, love them.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

THANKS again! Mr. Hotrod! your on the cutting edge of fun!


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Hotrod... I can definitely see the real reason to get out in the mud!


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Hands Down.....BEST THREAD on 2Cool!


----------



## mhooper

Need more pics.


----------



## WillieT

That's hard on an old marred man.


----------



## Tortuga

I don't understand it.......but there must be some 'medical connection' between mud and large knockers.....:rotfl:


----------



## Hotrod

Me, wife, and a a good friend of ours at Down South past weekend:brew:


----------



## Gasspergoo

Tried throwing some green your way,but it wouldn't let me. Think I hit you for starting the thread. All I can say is you run in some very nice company HotRod!!!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*dayummmmmmm*

Hey Hotrod fill free to bring the very good friend to my camp ANYTIME! lol 
I should have called you but last post I saw you didn't know if you were gonna make it or not so I figured yall decided to avoid the crowd....... not bring your own crowd! lol


----------



## MARSHALLLANE

UGH.....................................................


----------



## snapperlicious

I love confederate flags even more now!


----------



## captMATT

Merica!!!!!


----------



## Baseballdad12

Hotrod we need our weekly dose of muddy pics.....


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

I got some since Hotrod is slacking


----------



## BATWING

Good God!


----------



## Hotrod

Heck yeah! Thanks Lance! I have been slacking lol


----------



## trodery

BATWING said:


> Good God!


HEY! How come we never seen anything like these girls back when we used to tear up the mud? I guess it's a new generation already huh?


----------



## Hotrod

trodery said:


> HEY! How come we never seen anything like these girls back when we used to tear up the mud? I guess it's a new generation already huh?


Out with the old, in with the new


----------



## Hotrod

...


----------



## FLAT FISHY

SAAAAAAALUTE as Jr woulda said


----------



## trodery

Hotrod said:


> Out with the old, in with the new


LOL, one weekend soon I'm gonna bring the Ranger out of the garage for the first time and see if you youngsters can keep up with the old man!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*6/8 anybody riding*

Anybody riding tomorrow (Sat 6/8) and if so where?

Boat is in the shop but if they finish it up today I am headed offshore tomorrow but if not I am playing in the mud somewhere... DSO or Mudland most likely.


----------



## bassguitarman

"Mudding" never really interested me until today. Thanks Hotrod!


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Dirty Local Girls... can't beat that!


----------



## BATWING

One got picked for the chive the other day. I saw it the other day


----------



## OnedayScratch

and on the 11,005,887,243 day, God made this thread...


----------



## Trouthunter

Slop, Suds and Sex

Beer Bras and Butts

And I fish, go figure. 

TH


----------



## spurgersalty

Quiet everybody, TH is here:work:


----------



## Law Dog

I agree, it never really interested me until today. When is the next event?


----------



## Hotrod

Law Dog said:


> I agree, it never really interested me until today. When is the next event?


They are a lot of fun!:brew:


----------



## iridered2003

Hotrod said:


> Shes not in the mud this weekend, but she is on a beach in Mississippi right now as I post this


store bought


----------



## Gasspergoo

iridered2003 said:


> store bought


 I bet they are real.........real fun, real expensive, real nice to look at


----------



## txjustin

Hotrod said:


> Local girls at Mudland today


My buddies girlfriends, haha.

Sloots gone sloot...


----------



## Ol' Red

Wow is all I can say


----------



## Hotrod

Monday Mud pics


----------



## willeye

Trouthunter said:


> Slop, Suds and Sex
> 
> Beer Bras and Butts
> 
> And I fish, go figure.
> 
> TH


 haha no chit!!:brew2:


----------



## iridered2003

we all like a DIRTY GIRL


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

I want to play! I want to help all the people having a case of the Mondays. The last one cracks me up


----------



## Baseballdad12

Hotrod and IntotheBlue for office.. you guys really stepped it up. I cant speak for the entire team but Thank You.


----------



## finkikin

BATWING said:


> Good God!


Agree! God is GOOD!


----------



## Hotrod

...


----------



## Hotrod

...


----------



## iboots78

forget two chicks one cup, I will take three chicks one bike


----------



## Hotrod

...


----------



## Baseballdad12

you my friend have become a very popular man. just like friday pics, we look forward each week to muddy pics!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*Thank you*

Thank you Hotrod I was starting to get the withdrawls.... needed a lil dirty girl love this morning! lol

You sure about not fishing tomorrow... man I rode the bike to work today and didn't break a sweat sure didn't want to stop when I got to the office! 
Tomorrow should be pretty nice out on the big pond.

*THURSDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST IN
THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET.


----------



## finkikin

This is my favorite thread! I need to bring my 4wheeler out to the mud park...


----------



## Baseballdad12

i hate to be greedy but i was wondering if we could get daily updates?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Baseballdad12 said:


> i hate to be greedy but i was wondering if we could get daily updates?


hmmmm ok


----------



## Hotrod

...


----------



## Baseballdad12

Thanks! That is all one can say!


----------



## Trouthunter

Ya'll are doing too much muddin and not enough posting of hot messy chicks 

TH


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

If DSO gets some rain I will be there this weekend


----------



## Outrigger1146

My favorite thread! That is all


----------



## Baseballdad12

awwwwwe nice!


----------



## BATWING

My God!


----------



## TIMBOv2

BATWING said:


> My God!


MmmmmHmmmm, :ac550:


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Looks like it will be muddy this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Baseballdad12

better late than never.. refreshing


----------



## Trouthunter

I love this place. 

TH


----------



## Hotrod

...


----------



## Baseballdad12

I wish the OP would stay on top of this thread.... LOL. another fine post Hotrod


----------



## dabossgonzo

*arghh*

my wife is out of town for ten days so these post really HURT! 
Hmmmmm maybe 10 days at the offroad park would scratch that itch!!!


----------



## BATWING

dabossgonzo said:


> my wife is out of town for ten days so these post really HURT!
> Hmmmmm maybe 10 days at the offroad park would scratch that itch!!!


Good luck with that. Those beauties are generally there for pictures only, big event rides or just pure luck. 10 times out 10 those chicks are not there. LMAO !!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*yep*



BATWING said:


> Good luck with that. Those beauties are generally there for pictures only, big event rides or just pure luck. 10 times out 10 those chicks are not there. LMAO !!


trust me I know...I spend a lot of weekends at the parks and I seem to attract them full body wemens you know the ones that can take you 3 out 5 falls in wrestling..... makes me shudder just thinking about it.

maybe by day three and several cases of adult beverages they will start looking better! lol

At least I get to see my wife tonight she will be on ESPN shooting pool in the BCA nationals.


----------



## Hotrod

...


----------



## iridered2003

Hotrod said:


> ...


two girls kissing:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## dabossgonzo

*bar*

Hotrod you set the bar my friend.
Saw your post on the fuel tank, how is the rest of the project coming along? If you need a hand with her just give me a shout.


----------



## Hotrod

Lol. Its coming, just need that tank done. And its all going back together, hang engines, do some trailer works, bearings, hub, tires. Then Sea trial. She will be wet again!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*missing nothing*

Hotrod you ain't missing anything this week, I took the week off and the plans were to fish 9 days straight
Fished Saturday
Sunday thunderstorms kept us out of the water
yesterday the seas kept me and my sons in the beach front catching sharks
Today got up to a small craft advisory and now the forecast for the rest of the week looks like **** with teh best day being 3 to 4' seas.

doing yard work on my vacation sucks and not exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Why do I keep coming back to this Thread over and over again.....WHYYYYY???????


----------



## Hotrod

dabossgonzo said:


> Hotrod you ain't missing anything this week, I took the week off and the plans were to fish 9 days straight
> Fished Saturday
> Sunday thunderstorms kept us out of the water
> yesterday the seas kept me and my sons in the beach front catching sharks
> Today got up to a small craft advisory and now the forecast for the rest of the week looks like **** with teh best day being 3 to 4' seas.
> 
> doing yard work on my vacation sucks and not exactly what I had in mind.


Daangit, hate to hear that bud. Well we will hit it soon, Im ready to go deep!


----------



## Baseballdad12

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> Why do I keep coming back to this Thread over and over again.....WHYYYYY???????


same reason we all do........................to get our daily therapy from these off roading gods...................


----------



## Hotrod

...


----------



## Hotrod

....


----------



## Baseballdad12

the day just got so much better.... Thank you my friend..im outta green or id send it your way.


----------



## berto

Dont be slacking today Joey! River Run has tons of mud from what i hear


----------



## Hotrod

Lol, it was a non event weekend. We mostly had the park to ourselves. Had a great time


----------



## Outrigger1146

Well I must say that I live in the wrong part of the country to get some good viewing like that. Plus my wife might kick my arse!


----------



## CHEVYCOUNTRY

Mud+woman=heaven.


----------



## Baseballdad12

how bout it Hotrod.... been sitting in front of the computer since Monday waiting for a reason to get up....


----------



## Baseballdad12

way to step in a fill his shoes.... green atcha


----------



## Hotrod

Thanks. Lets try and keep it mud and Atv/4x4 related


----------



## goosegeisen

my pics were not up to your standard hotrod? at work our internet is very limited just about everything is blocked..so i tried to contribute however i could through google images..


----------



## Hotrod

Thanks for your contribution, its an Atv/4x4 forum. Just trying to keep it Atv/4x4 mud related. Thank you


----------



## TIMBOv2

Off Road Forum ATV's, UTV's, Jeeps, mudders, rock crawlers, sand rails, and everything else that goes off road in search of a good time

Looks like pretty much anything goes Hotrod. Not trying to be an arse


----------



## Trouthunter

I don't have the time or inclination to go through all of the pictures but ones that have watermarks and CR's on them are not allowed on 2cool.

Rule # 15. Copyrighted material or pictures (If you didn't take the picture, don't post it)

TH


----------



## TIMBOv2

All this rain that we have been getting we are due some updates in here, c'mon Hotrod. And others


----------



## marshhunter

Ttt
ttt
ttt


----------



## Hotrod

been a while


----------



## SHARKTEETH

Guess no one went mudding this year??


----------



## Oldblue

I don't know how to get this moved up to the top but, it does help past the time with the current situation.


----------



## Hotrod

*Bringing up an old one*

Hope all has been well


----------



## Tankfxr

Its good to see some new pics on here. Thanks Hotrod.


----------



## Tortuga

Wuz gonna fuss with Hotrod for bringing up such an old thread
but I changed my mind... LOL

Way to go, Joey..!!!!!!


----------

